# Mogadore Boat Rental



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I know there's a place on Mogadore where you can rent a boat. Does anyone have a phone number for them?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

For more information regarding boat rentals and boat mooring at Mogadore Reservoir, contact Akron's Recreation Bureau at 330.375.2850.


----------



## learning2fish (Jun 4, 2005)

I just rented a boat there a couple weekends ago. You can get a row boat or canoe for the whole day for only $20. They open at 5:30am and you can keep the boat out until 8:30pm. Go to the boathouse at the handicapped fishing peer. The number is 330 628-2672. I'll pass on some good advice that was given to me.....Watch out for the family of swans!!! They're vey mean and dont like you getting too close. Good Luck and have fun. 

Oh, aslo......they dont sell any bait at the boathouse and the little bait store right next door doesnt open until well after the boathouse is open. There is a nice bait and tackle shop in town about a mile past the reservoir. Im not sure what direction that is though, but it opens at 6am.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey, thanks for the info. I was hoping you could keep the boat out a little bit longer than 8:30. The bass usually bite best right before the sun goes down. Oh well, maybe we'll try it out anyways.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Het Archman, if you are by yourself, I could always take you out on the lake with me someday. I hit Mog about twice a week on average. Keep it in mind...


----------



## Cwaters425 (May 27, 2005)

Can you also rent a battery and trolling motor there?


----------



## learning2fish (Jun 4, 2005)

Unfortunately no, you have to have your own motor.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Joel, I got an extra trolling motor and battery you are welcom to use.

Gene


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

AndroDoug said:


> Het Archman, if you are by yourself, I could always take you out on the lake with me someday. I hit Mog about twice a week on average. Keep it in mind...




yeah, right. been waiting on my turn for a while


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

I've asked you a couple times already Mike! You haven't been able to yet! Joel, I sent you a PM. Let's go sometime this Sunday. If you are unable, Mike, me and you hit it on Sunday the 3rd.

Who's bringing the beer?


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

let's go. i'll bring some tasty treats (unless signs are posted forbidding this  )


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Go get em, discgolfer. I'm already committed to the lady on Sunday, and then a party.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah discgolfer, let's go! Is evening or morning best for you? Drop me a pm or call my cell. My number is on the baseball league site that I run that you are in.

And Joel, I talked the family and there is NOTHING going on on the 4th! So in response to your PM, let's go on Monday! I think the morning would be best for that day. We'll talk over the details via PM or phone.

And Mike, if you have a battery, bring it on Sunday. I have 2 and they are MORE than enough for a half day out at Mog, but doing an evening/morning trip back to back, they might not get charged enough for Joel and I. I don't like to put more than a 2 amp trickle into them so they will last for years. I'll put 6 amps/hr in a pinch, but at 115 amp hours, it still could take over 15 hours to charge a dead battery. I'd sure appreciate it!

Get ahold of me guys... PS- I was out there for a few hours today and the bass were on FIRE! The windy, choppy conditions and the cooler weather had them stacked up on wind-blown shorelines. My Autopilot is great for fishing in the areas that others avoid because it is too much work. Let's hope for a breezy cooler day!


----------

